# new to reloading



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

I have many rifles that shoot $5 a piece ammo or more i was wandering how to get started into reloading. Question one is how do you reload a bullet and two is what things do i need to make as good or better than regular ammo?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I think I will suggest two things for you. The first thing I would do is go get my hands on whatever reloading manuals you can and read them well. If possible find someone that can mentor you and show you the ropes. There is just so much that you need to know about reloading that its too much to type on here. If you reload and keep everything you do consistent you are already making ammo better than factory ammo.

Once you have read all you can about reloading come and ask a ton of ?'s. There are quite a few on here that will help you a ton once you know halfway what you are doing.

Matt


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also say read a reloading how too book. Secondly if you can find a person to menter you that would be best. Third keep everything labled and keep a logbook on everything you do.

When I started reloading I just jumped in and gave her hell with reloads for my 243. I was able to match factory ammo. Then I bought a 223 and a thousand brass. It was far to complicated for a first timer doing it on their own. What I did to get very good accuracy was keep a box of 50 and keep using them over and over untill you get a process.

That worked for me. Keeping a log will allow you to look back at every thing you have tried and see what works and what did not.


----------



## 375deerhunter (Jan 9, 2008)

I figured that thier was more than someone could type but as far as cost, how much cheaper can it be than buying factory ammo


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Initially buying the equipment to get into it can get expensive. Once the equipment has paid for itself you can expect to save 25-50% with most calibers.


----------

